# Mushing....Why do you do it?



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I know there are a few folks here that mush, so I am curious why do you do it? People look at me like im crazy for hooking my dogs up to anything with wheels. I am also reminded of all the crashes I have had. Am I the only one that has crashed? 

I guess the reason I do it is because I love that feeling of going down the path with nothing but me and the dogs, that point where you realize you are putting your safety in their hands. Its kinda the same reason I rode horses, its a free feeling. Plus my dogs love it and to see Miko in his element makes me swell with pride.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> I know there are a few folks here that mush, so I am curious why do you do it? People look at me like im crazy for hooking my dogs up to anything with wheels. I am also reminded of all the crashes I have had. Am I the only one that has crashed?
> 
> I guess the reason I do it is because I love that feeling of going down the path with nothing but me and the dogs, that point where you realize you are putting your safety in their hands. Its kinda the same reason I rode horses, its a free feeling. Plus my dogs love it and to see Miko in his element makes me swell with pride.


I've hade one real crash. It was, quite smartly, in a parked car, full speed, after Dexter saw a fox crossing the street.

I do it because it leaves both Dex and I totally exhausted. I also like the adrenaline rush of going down hill faster than the cars passing us. It makes the dog happy and we've almost become a touristic attraction with it.

Zoop, who just came back from a little christmas sled ride under the falling snow.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I've had a few crashes - the biggest one was with my Pyrenees while we were rolling blading - she saw a bunch of kids running around and that was it. I took a spill - banged my head pretty hard off of the curb. Other than that I've taken a few spills here and there on the bike (also with my Pyrenees) - none with Bella (yet - knock on wood).

I do it because I know that there is absolutely -nothing- in this world that makes Bella as excited and happy as when she gets to pull the bike (Well, maybe seeing my father - but that's not an extended happiness/excitement like pulling the bike is). I'm going to try and find a pair of used ski - if we get some snow this year I'd like to let Bella pull me on the ski.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I spoke too soon. Did the not-so-smart thing of going for a ride with Dex in the dark. I ATE that snowbank like a.....


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I do it cause it's great exercise for the dogs and also lots of fun for me!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I do it because the dogs love it and I love it. It's great exercise, it's great bonding and teamwork for me with the dogs and the dogs with each other, and it's just super fun. I usually go at a nearby state park so we encounter a fair amount of walkers on the trails and everyone always comments on how happy the dogs look. 

I've only had one bad crash, but I was wearing a helmet so I was bruised up but not seriously hurt. Cracked the helmet, though.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Keep in mind that Kaki doesn't even have her own harness yet(we're borrowing one that is too big for her). I took her out for the first time today and it was awesome! After about 45 seconds of some hesitation, she got into it and we were flying down the trail. I don't think I've ever cheered like that before.

19 days or less until her very own harness arrives!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Honestly I do it because I'm addicted! Lol I can't stop. It's so much fun for the dogs and I. I know so many great people in this sport. 
I also love to be outdoors, I love dogs and I love the snow so this spOrt is perfect for me!

And believe me you're not the only one who has crashed. Lol 
Back when I first started, I was bikjoring with my GSD down a dirt road and a deer ran across the road. I'm pretty sure that's all that needs to be said. Lol I ended up in the ditch on my fce with the bike on top of me.
Last winter I was running my 4 dog team on a friends trails when I wiped out on a sharp corner. The slEd tipped over and the snow hook flew out of the holder and popped me in the head. Left a nice goose egg.
I've already fallen once this year so yeah, I fall a lot. Lol mostly cause I don't play by the rules and I will run when there is enough snow for the runners but not enough for the breaks to work which gets me into trouble. 
Maybe I should stop doing that... Haha


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I do it because it's great exercise for the dogs and myself, I love to be outdoors, I love exploring, and it's just so much fun!! It's quiet, peaceful, yet so exciting and I get a rush out of it.

I've only crashed once and I've been doing it for about a year and a half. We were turning, and on sidewalk, and my husband was up ahead of us so even though I said "Woah!" she was rushing onward to catch up and my tire slipped nearly parallel off the sidewalk and skipped back up onto it. Caused me to fishtail and smash into a tree. I cut my thumb open and the bike gears said hello to the back of my calf but I was otherwise fine.


----------



## debbiep (Jan 12, 2012)

would love to try this with my akita,,how old does the dog after be? he`s 15mths,where do i find equipment,as in harness,sled/bike etc...what commands should i use?thanx.
we recently moved to maryland from the uk,would like to continue showing,any info on how i go about it would be great..


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I am pretty stoked!! I took the dogs out on the trail by the house with the scooter, its a short one, but I am hoping for the dogs to gain some endurance since they get tired pretty quickly. Anywho on our way back a rabbit jumped out and while Ava tried to go after it Miko wouldn't let her! He saw it too but kept going I was so proud of him!! I also got stopped by a guy and his dog at the end of the trail, he started asking me all about it and we had a good conversation about dogs and mushing. 

I think that your Akita would be old enough since they are over a year old. I got all my gear off of alpine outfitters, it can take a while to get but it is worth it. Right now is the busy season but I think it took just as long when I got Mikos in the summer. I used to use a regular bike until I got a scooter and I like the scooter ten times better, I don't use a sled (though one day I would like to) because in southern California there is hardly any snow. 

http://www.alpineoutfitters.net/secure/usermods/products.asp

http://www.digglerstore.com/products/dirt-dawg.html

http://www.urbanmushing.com/commoncommands.htm


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

That is the same scooter I have, I really like it. MINE IS RED.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Heck yeah! I have orange (its my fav color) but red is my second favorite color. I think we might have to get a mount to attach the camera to the scooter. Do you have one Sass?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I also like Black Ice, I got my x-back harness from them and love it ("Northstar" version for the padding).
http://www.blackicedogsledding.com/page4.html









From Alpine I got an adjustable Urban Trail harness and also love it. Denali doesn't pull very much so the X-back wasn't fitting her right.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> Heck yeah! I have orange (its my fav color) but red is my second favorite color. I think we might have to get a mount to attach the camera to the scooter. Do you have one Sass?


A camera mount? Yes, I use a GorillaPod. I used to mount it on the handlebars, but I've actually started wearing a belt or fanny pack and putting it on that instead, though. I found that I wasn't able to get the GorillaPod attached firmly enough to prevent the motion and vibrations of the scooter from either making the pictures or video extremely shaky, or displacing it/allowing the camera to tip forward or back. With it at my waist, it's pretty snug and my body tends to stabilize the camera. 

ps I actually badly wanted a pink scooter, but they were either out of stock or not making them for some other reason when I ordered.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

why do I it do it?!?! It's worse than drugs!!!! It's an addiction..and to be honest i'm going through a HUGE withdrawl right now having moved to where i can't take the sled out everyday-like i used to. I made the mistake of adopting a husky mix....and a local musher fell for my dog and said he would show me a thing or two.... ONE ride on the runners behind 4 of his racing dogs...And I CANT STOP!!!! even tho it actually puts strain on my marriage ("you love those dogs more than me!!"-i get that all the time. and begging my husband to let us move to a farm..so i can have more dogs and space to run them everyday.) It takes up all my money:the best dog food:the equipment:the vet bills:the mortgage for the house with the yard. Annyone else in serious need of a sled dogs anonymous????? 

Oh and yes i have crashed several times...nasty road rash....STUPID FRIGGEN SQUIRRELS!!!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

> Annyone else in serious need of a sled dogs anonymous?????


YES! Sign me up!!


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Sign me up too!

It's been too cold for great sledding for the past 3 weeks (roads too icy and it just doesn't snow at -40). I need some warmer temps, please!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I definitely need to be signed up!

Zoopie, that's COLD. So cold it hurts, I'm sure. I have to wait until it's dark to ride (I do use lights and stay on well-lit paths). It was still 65* (F) at 8pm tonight. Ridiculous. No way I'll ride when the sun is out, the highs during the day are mid 70s all this week.


----------

